# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Jon Allen

## applecrunch

Hey all!

So what's your favorit classical/acoustic/rock artist?

Some of mines are David Saw and Jon Allen...they're new stuff blew me away.

I was looking for more recommendations on similar artists.

Share your thoughts.
 :Whistling:

----------


## craig.collas

Hi
not heard of David Saw and Jon Allen sounds like I should look them up. 
my present fav is Andrew Collins- in various incarnations. Creeking Tree Quartet, foggy bottom and little widgets.
All 
The Best
Craig

----------


## applecrunch

Thank you for the tips, I will certainly listen to it  :Smile: ...

looking forward to any new music so keep posting people! :Whistling:

----------

